# Brake pad wear sensor mk3 jetta vr6!



## giovr6 (Jul 26, 2009)

Brake pad wear sensor light on, but pads are new???


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: Brake pad wear sensor mk3 jetta vr6! (giovr6)*

This may seem like a dumb question ... Are the brake pad wear sensors plugged in?
If they are, then the connector could be dirty or damaged ... might just need a good spray with some electrical contact cleaner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

